# Comprehensive tax calculator to work out take home pay



## dublinaam (21 Mar 2008)

HI,

I have seen some of the tax calculators but none seem to cover items such as AVC contributions, BIK etc. 
I am PAYE and want to double check that my take home pay is correct as our payroll providors are pretty poor and can't give clear explanations to queries.

Any help anyone could give would be great.

Thanks


----------



## monos (21 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]

There's a option to "include other sources of income or benefits in kind in your calculation "


----------



## Thomas22 (21 Mar 2008)

This is a pretty handy one


----------

